
Ask HN: I just bought hackableproblems.com – Help me decide what to do with it - zekenie
A while ago I saw some websites for people to exchange startup ideas... Maybe ideas they didn&#x27;t want to do, but wanted to see built. This is cool, but startup ideas are the wrong place to start. I want to know about pressing problems that require hacking solutions. Maybe the solution to these problems wouldn&#x27;t event be startups--they&#x27;d just make the world better. Do folks think its a good idea to have a place for discussions of hackable problems. What would you want to see?
======
krapp
I recently saw sideprojectors.com listed here and thought it that maybe
something similar for the posting and discussion of code itself (git repos,
random files, etc) related to problem and abandoned projects might be good.

Also, given the number of complaints about StackOverflow's moderation
policies, I think there's definitely room for a forum where people can discuss
the kinds of things that get squashed there.

------
S4M
It would be neat to have platform where people can bid for a solution to their
problem that require programming. For example, "I need a firefox/chrome plugin
to do X...".

I am sure such a thing already exists, but hackableproblems.com still sounds
like a good name for it.

------
hackerkira
There are plenty of social good forums, would this be unique because the
audience is hackers who have the capacity to build solutions? What about
having these funnel into hackathons?

